# MJ Cloning 101 (part one)



## Sensi-Man (Feb 19, 2007)

*(MJ CLONING 101) Part One.* *Marijuana Cloning: The Easy Way*

Source: http://www.a1b2c3.com/drugs/mj012.htm​

My Indica strain seems to chant "clone us... clone us" every time I enter my veg room. Well OK, it could be the buzzing of Metal Halide ballasts, the humming of fans, or maybe that big bong hit I just had. But marijuana is one of the easiest plants to clone, which is my topic this month. 


*The Mother Plant*

If your mother plant is from seed, it should be at least 1 foot tall. But if you need lots of clones, let it get big. It pays to have patience sometimes. I can always find the room for a bigger plant.​

*Misting*

Mist plants heavily each morning two weeks prior to cloning. Remember, if plants are in halide area, turn off your fans and raise bulbs. If one drop of water lands on a hot bulb, then BOOM! no more bulb.​The misting will wash nitrogen out of plants. This will slow growth, and carbohydrates will build up in the stems. The lowest branches of your plant will root faster due to the low nitrogen and high carbohydrate levels. 


*Rooting Medium*

You can root in rockwool, perlite, sand, vermiculite, sunshine mixes, dirt, and even water. I prefer to use rockwool because it is easy to handle, easy to transport, and it keeps your clone area clean.​24 hours before cloning you should prepare your rooting medium by watering it with a mix of one liter of water and some horticultural fungicide (see the package for proper ratio of water to fungicide). Put the medium into a nursery tray. Put the tray in the clone room, 12" from the light source, which should be left on constantly. 













*Taking the Clone*

Get a clean coffee cup, baby food jar, or other such container, and fill with water. Do not use hot water, cool tap water or distilled bottled water are recommended. Let tap water sit overnight to allow the chlorine to evaporate.​
Start your first cutting on the bottom branch. The cutting should be 2"-6" in length. You will leave the growing tip, a small leaf, and one or two larger leaves. Below the last leaf you will cut off more leaves 1/8" from the main stem (see diagram). 
Below the bottom leaf cut you should make a straight cut perpendicular to the stem. Immediately place the cutting into the container of water. This will prevent an air bubble from blocking the transpiration stream. 
After all clones are taken, put in clone closet, (but not in direct light) for 24 hours. Mist clones gently once or twice during this period. 
The next day, take your tray with the medium and use a small nail to make a 1/4" deep hole in each clone site. Take one clone, dip in rooting hormone, generously coating 1/4" to 1/2" of the stem before inserting it into the hole in the medium. 
Push the clone in gently until it is 1/2" to 3/4" into the medium. Trickle a few drops of rooting hormone down the stem to ensure that it is set properly. 
Mist the clone again and put a foot away from the fluorescent light. Leave the light on constantly until the clones have rooted, which should take from one to four weeks. You can use a humidity cover or tent if you want to, but I don't use one. 
I mist my clones 6 times or so a day, and they root in 7 to 12 days. Keep the medium moist but not saturated. When necessary, water lightly with a mixture of water and No-damp. Let the rockwool get a bit on the dry side rather than letting it become too wet. 
After roots start to appear, transplant the clone gently into whatever medium you have chosen to grow it in. Water gently with 1/2" strength flowering food. If you are planting clones rooted in rockwool into a pro mix, make sure to bury cube with 1/2" of soil. 
It will help keep cube from drying out, as rockwool generously gives up its moisture to anything. That's it. Expect a minimum 50% survival rate. Good luck! 

Hope this helps all the members who have been inquiring about this subject recently,im gonna do a follow up most right now on the REASONS and BENEFITS,etc of CLONING,all reliable and good to know info from an actual specific cloning site.Read On Y'all.......


----------



## Sensi-Man (Feb 19, 2007)

*(MJ Cloning 101) Part Two* *What are the advantages of Marijuana Cloning*

*SOURCE:* http://www.marijuanacloning.com/ 

Marijuana Cloning is the process of making an exact copy of a living thing, in this case a marijuana plant. Cloning has many advantages to offer the advanced grower: first, the process of germination can be skipped over, saving valuable time. Second, the exact genetics of your best female can be preserved forever. Third, growers will save money by not having to purchase seeds every year. Though you should really only clone the same plant( genes) 3-4 times after this the chance of your clone becoming hermaphrodite greatly increases, also the plant quality slowly decreases. the first 3-4 clones of the same gene should be fine. For marijuana (cannabis) growers cloning is a must to ensure that only females will be grown and no space is wasted on males. also means that a whole crop of females will not be made to seed by one or two males in the same room.
*What do I need to start Marijuana Cloning?*

To begin cloning you will need a mother plant. A mother plant is the plant all of the cuttings will be taken from. It should exhibit qualities such as fast growth, high potency and mould and pest resistance. this is why its so important to get good seeds to start with. The mother should be kept in vegetative growth( 16 = hours light) all the time under a Metal halide light. Other things that will be needed are small plate), a shallow tray that will hold about three inches of water. An aquarium air pump, rooting hormone and high P fertilizer. Light will be provided by fluorescents hung seven inches above the plant tops. Many people today use rock wool for examples check out this site has pictures of marijuana plants being cloned.
*Set-up*

First set the tray in a separate area from all the other plants. A separate closet or basement is good. Fill the tray with water (boiled for 20 minutes) mixed with liquid rooting hormone. Install the aquarium air pump to oxygenate the water. The size of the pump depends on the size of the tray. Make an anti-siphon loop in the hose to the pump to prevent water from getting into it if the power should go out. Next hang the fluorescents about 12 inches from the top of the tray. This will leave about 7 inches from the tops of the cuttings to the lights. if you use rock wool, to clone marijuana the air pump to oxygenate the water is less necessary. 
*Taking the cuttings*

Once the cloning area is set up the clones can be taken from the mother cannabis plant. Taking clones is almost the same as pruning so when you prune instead of throwing away the cuttings they can be made into clones. The first cut should be made with sharp scissors or a razor blade sterilized with rubbing alcohol. The cutting should be about 6 to 8 inches tall. Next trim off the bottom leaves with a sharp razor blade. There should be three or four sets of leaves remaining on the cutting. Bring the cutting to the rooting tray and get out the Styrofoam plates. Poke a hole in the middle just big enough for the stem to fit through. The cutting can be secured in place with some sticky tack (looks like gum). Now submerge the bottom of the cutting and make another cut diagonally. This will expose more stem surface to the water and make it easier for the cutting to absorb nutrients. This cut must be made under water to prevent a bubble forming in the stem, blocking nutrient intake.
*Rooting the cuttings*

Now that the cuttings are floating in the rooting tray the water needs to be changed every other day. Just siphon it out and replace it quickly with new hormone treated water. Be careful never to drain all the water out. If the stem bottoms are exposed a bubble will developed inside the stem and the clone will die. After about 10 days in the rooting tray the stem bottom will start to come out slightly. This is the first sign that the roots will appear shortly. Foliar spray with a chemical fertilizer that is high in P at 1/4 strength every three days. Remember to spray the plants the day after foliar feeding with water to clean the leaves of any un-absorbed nutrients. Soon the tiny immature roots will be visible and when they reach about one inch in length they can be planted in the soil and will grow as an exact copy of the mother plant.

Using rock wool to clone marijuana 
rock wool makes the process of marijuana cloning much more successful. simply follow the above steps, after making the cutting and applying a SMALL amount of hormone stick the root into the rock wool cube, keep the rock wool wet through the entire process1-2 weeks. though not waterlogged at all times. when the marijuana cloning process is done you will see roots popping through the bottom of the rock wool, now simply plant the square. Another advantage of cloning marijuana with rock wool is that you are not just dealing with fragile roots so upon transplant you stress the marijuana plant much less. speeding up the whole process.

*PS:*All this post info was taken from what i consider to be the definitive cloning website as that is its sole purpose.Of course *weedfarmer.com* and others are great but this site tells you ALL you need to know about cloning,perfect for beginers and veterans alike.​
*LINK: http://www.marijuanacloning.com/*

*This is my OWN sticky taken from another forum,therfore it is my own work and intellectual property,etc.I have creditded ALL sources of information.SENSI-MAN*


----------



## SFC (Feb 21, 2007)

I think it may be possible that Mj clones go a step farther than just being an identical to the mother plant. I also believe a clone is the genetic copy of the branch it was taken from. Confused? well hold on.  

I have had some freaky blueberry pheno's, including a polypaloid. The polypaloid mother was an outdoor girl.  Not every branch shows the polapaloidism, and when clones were taken from branches that did not have the 3 leaf, they grew up normal, versus the clones that were polypaloid continued to grow this way.


  Another example occured with another freaky 
blueberry, that had reall odd growth intermixed with some normal branches. Again, the normal branch clones grew into normal plants, the odd balls grew some normal branches , but stayed mostly a freak.  

 Anybody else have simular findings?


----------



## Brouli (Feb 21, 2007)

agree 100% with star


----------

